# seasonic prime... nur im hybrid modus leise?



## Wooddy (30. April 2017)

Hi leute
Ich hatte die idee mein seasonic g650 durch ein noch leiseres zu ersetzen.

Hab mir das seasonic prime gold 650w bestellt.

Eben eingebaut.... Total laut der lüfter im normalen Modus. Im hybrid geht lüfter aus und es ist silent. 

Wenn ich den dauerbetrieb aktiviere dreht lüfter erstmal hoch, rpm werden weniger aber das lager ist extrem störend...
Aus mehr als 5m abstand ist es aus dem r5 gehäuse zu hören...

Lagerschaden?
Hat zufällig jmd. Die gleiche hybrid funktion an seinem seasonic?

Danke euch...


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2017)

Ja, das ist Seasonic eben.
Der Lüfter ist eben nicht leise, deswegen baut Seasonic den Hybrid Modus ein, um das zu kaschieren. 

Du kannst das Netzteil reklamieren und gucken, ob das neue besser ist.
Oder du gibst es zurück und kaufst dir ein leises Netzteil.

Und wozu brauchst du 650 Watt?


----------



## Wooddy (30. April 2017)

naja.. das alte war definitiv leise(r)
also sollte das neuere mit dem größeren lüfter min. genauso laut sein.

von den prime serien ist 650W das minimum.


deher vermute ich ein lagerschaden.

wenn ein austauschteil da ist, werd ich berichten.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2017)

Tausch es um und dann sagst du, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Jolly91 (30. April 2017)

Wen ich bei meinem System alle Lüfter abschalte und nur das Seasonic X-750km³ aktiv ist, dann höre ich den Lüfter ganz ruhig dahinrauschen. Aber eben sehr leise, wenn die Gehäuselüfter mit 400U/min (140mm) und 650U/min (120mm) laufen hört man das Netzteil bei weitem nicht aus dem Lian Li A70Fb raus. Im Hybrid Modus ist natürlich totenstille, nur ist es immer besser einen leichten Luftzug zu haben als gar keinen.


----------



## Wooddy (30. April 2017)

genau

ich wollte es auch nicht fanless laufen lassen.... aber wie es hier rattert.. noway 

RMA ist aber super ! bin guter Hoffnung


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2017)

Interessant

Du bist nicht der erste, der sich darüber beschwerte. Eine ähnliche Beschwerde gab es die Tage auch im Luxx. Netzteil wurde getauscht, zwar besser, aber er war nicht wirklich zufrieden...


----------



## Wooddy (11. Mai 2017)

austausch gerät kam heute...

rattert auch ...

ich versuche geld zurück zu bekommen...
weil nur im silent mode laufen lassen wollte ich nicht.. und dann springt unter last lüfter an und dann ratterts ? noway

find das untragbar

enttäuscht....


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

Tja, das ist eben Pech. Oder Seasonic.
Wenn du es leise willst, kommst du um das P11 nicht herum.


----------



## Wooddy (11. Mai 2017)

grade bestellt


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2017)

Das Seasonic Prime ist doch dieses extrem teure supermegaduperhighend-Netzteil (jetzt mal vom total irrsinnigen Masterwattmaker abgesehen)?

Dass das Ding nicht auch die leisesten Lüfter am Markt bekommt ist mir unbegreiflich wo man sonst nur das beste vom Besten verbaut. Auf nen zehner mehr für nen eloop oder vergleichbares wärs da auch nicht mehr angekommen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Seasonic Prime ist doch dieses extrem teure supermegaduperhighend-Netzteil?
> 
> Dass das Ding nicht auch die leisesten Lüfter am Markt bekommt ist mir unbegreiflich wo man sonst nur das beste vom Besten verbaut. Auf nen zehner mehr für nen eloop oder vergleichbares wärs da auch nicht mehr angekommen.



Tja, Seasonic eben. 
Wie auch bei Super Flower wird beim Lüfter gespart und die Lüftersteuerung nicht wirklich angepasst.


----------



## Wooddy (11. Mai 2017)

ich hab ja das prime gold... 114€ 650W


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass das Ding nicht auch die leisesten Lüfter am Markt bekommt ist mir unbegreiflich wo man sonst nur das beste vom Besten verbaut. Auf nen zehner mehr für nen eloop oder vergleichbares wärs da auch nicht mehr angekommen.


Eloop sollen doch nur bei drücken gut sein, oder?

Anyway: Worauf das wirklich ankommt ist Motor, Motor IC und eben auch das Lager. Und das macht die Lüfter eben auch so teuer....
Guter Lüfter soll +5€ kosten...



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie auch bei Super Flower wird beim Lüfter gespart und die Lüftersteuerung nicht wirklich angepasst.


Lüfter beim Super Flower ist OKish (Globe Fan FDB), einzig die SPannung für den Lüfter ist etwas arg hoch, der dreht, wenn er dreht, einfach zu schnell. Und ist dadurch wahrnehmbar...


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eloop sollen doch nur bei drücken gut sein, oder?



Bei Radiatoren (die nen größeren Luftwiderstand haben) ja, bei nem Netzteil das verglichen mit Radiatorfinnen geradezu leer innen ist wäre das egal. Grade bei den hocheffizienz-Premiumdingern musste ja auch nicht tonnenweise Abwärme wegschaffen, da wäre ein unhörbarer 600 UPM-eloop locker ausreichend.

Aber wie du schon sagst es muss ja kein bionischer Lüfter sein, es gibt genug hochwertige "normale" Lüfter am Markt die bei so niedrigen Drehzahlen genauso leise sind (Silentwings beispielsweise).


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2017)

Wooddy schrieb:


> austausch gerät kam heute...
> 
> rattert auch ...
> .



Frage hast du es bei Seaosnic tasuchen lassen oder shop?


----------



## Wooddy (12. Mai 2017)

Shop hat rma gemacht
(vom lager erstmal ein neues bekommen)


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2017)

OK interessant, könnte sein das da eine ganze charge defekt ist, transportschaden, defekte Lüfter....


----------



## Wooddy (12. Mai 2017)

ich behaupt schlechte QS seitens Seasonic.
(das Lager hört auch ein 8 jähriges Mädchen welches nicht annähernd weiß was ein Netzteil ist)


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2017)

ich hatte mal ein Ratterndes NT da musste ich auf denn lüfter drücken dann war ruhe, der ist wohl leicht aus der Halterung. Aber echt ungewöhnlich bei dir, egal Problem gelöst anderes NT drin und gut ist


----------



## Wooddy (12. Mai 2017)

erstmal gucken wie das DP11 so ist 
und hoffentlich gibts Geld zurück vom Seasonickauf


----------



## Wooddy (12. Mai 2017)

nun meldet sich seasonic per mail... kostenlosen update auf prime titanium....
aber ich muss rma machen und da zahle ich wieder 6€ fürs paket.

glaub das teste ich final nochmal.

auf jedenfall ist laut support ein anderer lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

Einfach mal ausprobieren. Titanium ist schon sehr teuer, wenn du da nur 6€ fürs Paket bezahlen musst, ist das nicht viel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2017)

Wooddy schrieb:


> nun meldet sich seasonic per mail... kostenlosen update auf prime titanium....
> aber ich muss rma machen und da zahle ich wieder 6€ fürs paket.



Also die 6€ sind ein Spitzendeal fürn Titanium^^


----------



## Wooddy (12. Mai 2017)

Genau. Alles schon eingeleitet


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2017)

gute wahl das teil ist gutes upgrade und echt die 6€ wert


----------



## Wooddy (13. Mai 2017)

test gerät dark power 11 natürlich dead silent. macht auch einen super eindruck. wertig verarbeitet.

jetzt warte ich noch auf der titanium, und dann wird es nur einen geben


----------



## Andregee (13. Mai 2017)

Mein Seasonic x750 km³ hatte anfangs auch Lagergeräusche. Nachdem der Lüfter eingelaufen war, sind die verschwunden. Der Lüfter dürfte aber gern etwas langsamer drehen wenn man bedenkt das er im Hybridmodus bei mir nie in Aktion tritt bei maximal 300 Watt Last 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2017)

Andregee schrieb:


> Mein Seasonic x750 km³ hatte anfangs auch Lagergeräusche. Nachdem der Lüfter eingelaufen war, sind die verschwunden.


Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass du in deinem alten einen äußerst guten Kugellager Lüfter drin hattest - den berühmt, berüchtigten Sanyo Denki SanAce. 
In den Seasonic Primes sitzt aber ein Hong Hua FDB Lüfter drin.


----------



## Andregee (13. Mai 2017)

Aha. Ok FDB sollte von Beginn an ruhig sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wooddy (13. Mai 2017)

Genau... Das muss ausserdem out of the box geräuschfrei sein...
Vorallem bei dem preis und mit was die werben...


----------



## Wooddy (16. Mai 2017)

titanium kam heute.
rattert auch leise vor sich hin.
nicht so schlimm wie das gold, aber unakzeptabel.
was ne enttäuschung

gucken wie es jetzt mit RMA aussieht


ist zwar mit handy kaum aufzunehmen.. aber ich höre das selbst auf der aufnahme... bei 20 sek. wird hybrid mode aktiviert
titanium.m4a - Google Drive


hier die +40db version. (achtung laut)
titanium.mp3 - Google Drive


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2017)

Hab hier auch gerade ein Netzteil mit Hong Hua Lüfter.
Wenn das nur halb so laut wie meiner ist (allerdings 140mm, einfacher Gleitlager Typ), ist der Lüfter schon nicht wirklich toll.

Der Sanace im Vorgänger ist deutlich leiser als der Hong Hua im anderen Netzteil (12V/0,36A Version, Gleitlager)...


----------



## Andregee (17. Mai 2017)

Ich würde es einfach semipassiv betreiben. Hat doch 7 Jahre Garantie, dann wird es das auch überstehen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wooddy (17. Mai 2017)

Wenn der lüfter anspringt und es rattert dann schön?
Lol 
Ich warte nur auf genau so ein spruch vom hersteller.....


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2017)

Wooddy schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf genau so ein spruch vom hersteller.....


Such mal im Hardwareluxx. Da hat ein Vertreter eines Herstellers nämlich gesagt, dass man keinen guten Lüfter bräuchte, da man semi Fanless hätte...

Und ein guter Lüfter kostet immer noch richtig viel Geld...


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Such mal im Hardwareluxx. Da hat ein Vertreter eines Herstellers nämlich gesagt, dass man keinen guten Lüfter bräuchte, da man semi Fanless hätte...
> 
> Und ein guter Lüfter kostet immer noch richtig viel Geld...



Ja, die übliche Argumentation, wenn man keine Lust hat, vernünftige Lüfter zu verbauen.
Schlimm, schlimm.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die übliche Argumentation, wenn man keine Lust hat, vernünftige Lüfter zu verbauen.


Ist halt billiger das Netzteil semi Fanless zu bauen als 'nen richtig guten und leisen Lüfter zu verwenden.

Elektronik ist inzwischen ja richtig billig geworden. Ordentliche Mechanik aber immer noch verdammt teuer...


----------



## Wooddy (17. Mai 2017)

Traurig sowas...
Wegen 5€ mehrkosten min. 5 kunden verloren.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2017)

Und wenn man bedenkt, was die Netzteile so kosten, sollte man annehmen, dass ein guter Lüfter drin sein müsste.
Echt komisch, wenn immer an wichtigen Bauteilen gespart und dann mit Semi Passiv noch Werbung gemacht wird und die Leute dann drauf reinfallen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2017)

Mit guten Lüftern kann man nicht werben. Das interessiert die meisten Leute auch nicht. Wie man auch gerade wieder an der Disussion im Jonnyguru Forum sieht...
Hauptsache irgendwelche blöden Marketing Kondensatoren, made in China, bei den die Hersteller Buden einen Sitz bisserl östlich (und leicht nördlich) von Shanghai haben...

Dafür will man dann aber 100 Jahre Garantie haben...

Aber genau das is ja das Problem. Die Prioritäten vieler Leute sind einfach ziemlich seltsam, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Und dann versuchen die Hersteller es den Leuten so recht wie möglich zu machen - die eben mit Blödsinn veräppelt werden wollen statt sinnvolle Dinge implementiert zu haben. Ein guter Lüfter ist eigentlich immer eine verdammt gute Idee. Insbesondere bei sehr teuren Netzteilen...


----------



## seahawk (17. Mai 2017)

Was taugen die Lüfter beim EVGA SuperNOVA 650 P2?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2017)

Super Flower kannst vergessen, wenn du es leise willst. Die drehen einfach zu schnell, sobald der Lüfter läuft...

Wennsts wirklich leise willst, bleibt nicht wirklich viel Auswahl...


----------



## seahawk (17. Mai 2017)

Sag nicht P11, klar klasse Teil aber vom Gefühl her tue ich mich mit BQ schwer.


----------



## Wooddy (17. Mai 2017)

5jahre garantie ist schon gut.
Ich hatte zwar auch schon probleme damals aber nun werd ichs wohl wieder mal probieren...

Erstmal muss ich noch 2 weitere netzteile testen.. Dann ggf. Stornierung vom auftag akzeptiert.

Ich hab da aber keine grossen hoffnungen.
Generelles lüfterproblem bei der charge..


----------



## Philipus II (17. Mai 2017)

Lohnt es sich nicht das Prime Titanium einfach zu verkaufen? Das kostet ja deutlich mehr als das Platinum was du eigentlich bezahlt hast.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sag nicht P11, klar klasse Teil aber vom Gefühl her tue ich mich mit BQ schwer.



Ist aber nun mal so. Im P11 hast du einen hochwertigen Lüfter drin, der sehr langsam dreht.
Verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso du dich mit BeQuiet schwer tust. 
Ich tue mich mit Herstellern schwer, die nicht in der Lage sind, vernünftige Lüfter zu verbauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso du dich mit BeQuiet schwer tust.


Ich kanns schon verstehen. Dazu muss man sich nur mal anschauen, was in Medien und Politik abgeht. Und "die Russen"!!!! Dazu ist das eine Firma, die in D ansässig ist und von Russen geführt wird....
Und DAS geht ja mal gar nicht. Als Deutscher ein Produkt von einer in Deutschland ansässigen Firma zu kaufen......

Und es gibt Leute, besonders im HWLuXX, die be quiet gerne mal bashen...
Da wird dann auch mal einem Silent Freak ein EVGA Netzteil empfohlen...

Anyway:
Wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst, gibt es kaum noch Auswahl. Der Grund dafür ist, dass die Hersteller lieber japanische Marketing Kondensatoren als 'nen guten Lüfter verbauen. Eben weil die japansichen Marketing Kondensatoren im Marketing wesentlich besser ziehen als gute Lüfter. Und auch billiger zu realisieren sind als gute Lüfter...
Denn gescheite Mechanik kostet auch in diesen Tagen noch ordentlich Geld...


----------



## Wooddy (17. Mai 2017)

Willste haben? 

Es wird dann ne + - 0 geschichte...
Verkaufen für den preis des golds? 65€ ca. Unterschied... Wenn ich das gold stornieren kann bekomme ich mehr raus als es jetzt kostet. Ist heute nochmal auf knapp 100€ gefallen.

Ein ratterndes NT....
Musste erstmal nen doofen finden.��

Und nachher hab ich noch mehr theater wie jetzt ��


----------



## seahawk (17. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber nun mal so. Im P11 hast du einen hochwertigen Lüfter drin, der sehr langsam dreht.
> Verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso du dich mit BeQuiet schwer tust.
> Ich tue mich mit Herstellern schwer, die nicht in der Lage sind, vernünftige Lüfter zu verbauen.


Mehr weil ich Betroffener der historischen Qualitätsprobleme bei BeQuiet war, während mein altes Seasonic X Series seit nun 6 Jahren super funktioniert. Aber irgendwann ist es halt Zeit für einen Austausch.


----------



## Wooddy (17. Mai 2017)

an sich ist mein G650 ganz ok. unauffällig.
aber seit HDD silent boxx hab ich im Idle halt ab und an geräusche.. (zunehmend nach Nutzung / aufheizung)
deshalb wollte ich bei Seasonic bleiben. aber mir wirds ja ganz schön schwer gemacht 

gold geht nun erstmal morgen wieder zurück zum Händler

Hersteller checkt nochmal was ab. (support läuft ja auf englisch ab)
Fragebogen hab ich ja brav beantwortet
wie herum verbaut, welches gehäuse, idle oder last

wenn man es aus 4 Meter entfernung rattern hört.. ist es egal wie man es dreht.... basta...


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2017)

Früher hatte BeQuiet ja auch Probleme mit der Qualität. Nur ist das aber schon mehr als 10 Jahre her.
Und weder Seasonic oder Enermax oder sonst wer hat nur weiße Schafe im Regal.
Und wenn du eben einen Defekt hast, hast du mit BeQuiet den Vorteil, dass du ein deutsches Unternehmen hast, bei dem du einfach nur anrufen musst und schon kriegst du ein neues Gerät zugeschickt.


----------



## Andregee (17. Mai 2017)

Wooddy schrieb:


> Wenn der lüfter anspringt und es rattert dann schön?
> Lol
> Ich warte nur auf genau so ein spruch vom hersteller.....


Wann springt er denn an. Bei meinem X750 läuft er im semipassiven Modus nie 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wooddy (18. Mai 2017)

Brauch ich gar nicht testen.
Für den preis muss es ratterfrei sein.
Bei "günstiger" kann ich kompromiss eingehen...

Btw. Schrieb support eben dass die für fanless designt seien. Und man keine bedenken haben soll nur hybrid zu nutzen.
Ausserdem ob gehäuse was mit zu tun hat.

Psu muss auf dem tisch schonn lagergeräusch frei sein...


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

Wenn das Netzteil unter einer Abdeckung ist, ist ein reiner passiv Betrieb eher schlecht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mehr weil ich Betroffener der historischen Qualitätsprobleme bei BeQuiet war, während mein altes Seasonic X Series seit nun 6 Jahren super funktioniert. Aber irgendwann ist es halt Zeit für einen Austausch.


Und welches Netzteil war es denn??

Wenns kein E5 war, dann ist das, was du hier schreibst schlicht Quatsch. Du bist dann einfach einer dreisten Lüge eines Nutzers aufgesessen, der entweder sich einen Spaß draus gemacht hat, Hersteller zu bashen. Oder aber für ein anderes Unternehmen gearbeitet hat, was unbedingt den Mittbewerber ans Bein Pinkeln möchte...
Und im Jahre 2008 war diese Bude schon auf dem Absteigenden Ast, während be quiet ihre Produkte weiter verbessern konnte. 

Wie dem auch sei, wir reden hier vom Jahre 2006, damals waren selbst die guten (Mid Range) Netzteile so schlecht, dass sie kaum mit modernen Entry Level Geräten mithalten könnte.

Der Engländer würde sagen 'a Xilence Performance A+ would beat the shit out of a Dark Power Pro P7', von der elektrischen Sicht her...

Damals war auch Enermax so ziemlich das beste, was man als Endkunde überhaupt kaufen konnte. Und die meisten anderen Hersteller haben gar keine Produkte im Programm gehabt, die für Endkunden interessant waren...


Kurz:
Es war einfach eine ganz andere Welt, ganz andere Umstände. Die Qualität der Produkte ist Welten von modernen Geräten entfernt. Und selbst, damals (~2006) bessere Geräte werden von den heutigen Billigst Linien ohne Probleme vernichtet...


----------



## Wooddy (18. Mai 2017)

Mein Be Quiet! E10-CM-600W Straight Power " Modular "von 2014 hatte auch komische geräusche gemacht als es langsam warm wurde... Hab das über mein bauer abgewickelt... Da gabs  unstimmigkeiten wegen garantie usw. Da bin ich auf seasonic gewechselt...
Aber nun gibt es ja sogar express austausch bei BQ... Ich hätte damals erstmal wegschicken müssen. Und hatte kein ersatz da.


----------



## seahawk (18. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und welches Netzteil war es denn??
> 
> Wenns kein E5 war, dann ist das, was du hier schreibst schlicht Quatsch. Du bist dann einfach einer dreisten Lüge eines Nutzers aufgesessen, der entweder sich einen Spaß draus gemacht hat, Hersteller zu bashen. Oder aber für ein anderes Unternehmen gearbeitet hat, was unbedingt den Mittbewerber ans Bein Pinkeln möchte...
> Und im Jahre 2008 war diese Bude schon auf dem Absteigenden Ast, während be quiet ihre Produkte weiter verbessern konnte.
> ...



Es waren E5 die mich von BeQuiet abbrachten und einige der 7er und 8er Serien waren auch nicht toll. Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass BQ heute schlecht ist, ist halt nur ne Gefühlskiste. Und 5 jahre Garantie fürs P11 finde ich auch relativ kurz.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2017)

seahawk, es gibt keine 8er Reihe bei be quiet!
Es gibt die Straight Power, Dark Power und seit nicht allzu langer Zeit die Pure und System Power Serie. Pure Power L8, Straight Power E8 und Dark Power P8 haben überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun. Und gab es auch nicht gleichzeitig zu kaufen! Die haben sich zwar ev. etwas überschnitten, aber das E8 war das erste, was durch die E9 Reihe entsorgt wurde. Und die L8 Reihe ist erst letztes Jahr oder so ersetzt worden.

Von daher wäre es schön, wenn du wenigstens ansatzweise versuchen würdest zu definieren, wovon du überhaupt sprichst. 
Und deine Behauptung 'einige der 7er und 8er Serien wären nicht so toll' ist schon aus dem obigen Grunde ziemlicher Unsinn. Von daher wäre es schön, wenn du _GENAU_ sagen würdest, wovon du sprichst und nicht einfach irgendwelche nicht nachprüfbaren Behauptungen in den Raum werfen würdest.



seahawk schrieb:


> Und 5 jahre Garantie fürs P11 finde ich auch relativ kurz.


Genau, lieber 15 Jahre haben, bei denen man das Netzteil nach Hong Kong schicken muss. Das ist viel besser. Weil 15 Jahre. Dass man sich mit der Garantie den Hintern abwischen kann, weil der Versand ~50€ kostet, egal, hauptsache 15 Jahre Garantie haben...

Sorry, aber du kaufst dir Grafikkarten, Prozessoren und wahrscheinlich auch Boards, die, wenn du Glück hast, 3 Jahre Garantie haben. Auch der 1000€ Prozessor. Und beim Netzteil wird dann gleich rumgemotzt, wenn es mal keine 10 Jahre Garantie hat.

Dass der Hersteller dabei aber wirklich anständige Service Leistungen wie *eine Kostenlose Hotline* bietet, wird dabei einfach mal unter den Tisch gekehrt. Auch dass man das Netzteil nur innerhalb D versenden muss, erwähnt keiner...

Du wirst sicher schon von *qualität != quantität* gehört haben. Und die Qualität vom Service ist dabei total irrelevant....

Dieses rumreiten auf der Garantie vom Netzteil nervt einfach nur. Es ist das billigste Teil in deinem Rechner und hat mit die längste Garantie von allen Bauteilen. Was will man denn noch mehr?!


----------



## seahawk (18. Mai 2017)

Reg Dich nicht auf. ich sage gar nichts gegen BQ, aber bei denen war in der Vergangenheit auch nicht alles toll und die Probleme doch größer als hörbare Lüfter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2017)

Dann sag doch, von welchen Modellen du genau sprichst!
Und stell nicht einfach irgendwelche nicht nachprüfbaren Behauptungen auf.

Denn eine "7er Reihe" und eine "8er Reihe" gibt es nicht. Das so als wenn du sagen würdest, dass die blauen Volkswagen besonders problematisch wären.

Oder muss man bei manchen Herstellern immer einen 'Trump und die Russen' pullen?!
Und irgendwelche ollen Kamellen rauskramen?!


----------



## Wooddy (18. Mai 2017)

ich hatte 2014 das Be Quiet! E10-CM-600W Straight Power " Modular "
was knister geräusche machte damals.


----------



## seahawk (18. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann sag doch, von welchen Modellen du genau sprichst!
> Und stell nicht einfach irgendwelche nicht nachprüfbaren Behauptungen auf.
> 
> Denn eine "7er Reihe" und eine "8er Reihe" gibt es nicht. Das so als wenn du sagen würdest, dass die blauen Volkswagen besonders problematisch wären.
> ...



Wenn ich sage, ich hatte mal Probleme mit einen blauen Volkswagen und deswegen will ich keinen Volkswagen mehr kaufen ist das doch okay. Ich hatte halt nach dem probelmatischen E5 beim nächsten Kauf ein E7, das immer mehrere Versuche zum Start brauchte und dabei gerne mal komische Geräusche machte.  War halt persönliches Pech, trotzdem ist BQ halt nicht mehr meine erste Wahl.  Und ja, ich muss nachgucken was für ein NEtzteil es genau war und hatte das nicht im Kopf ob es E7, L7, E8 oder was auch immer war.

Abgesehen davon habe ich gar nichts Schlechtes über BQ gesagt, nur dass ich die Marke nicht so gerne kaufe, obwohl sie technisch top ist - was ich mehrfach sagte.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage, ich hatte mal Probleme mit einen blauen Volkswagen und deswegen will ich keinen Volkswagen mehr kaufen ist das doch okay. Ich hatte halt nach dem probelmatischen E5 beim nächsten Kauf ein E7, das immer mehrere Versuche zum Start brauchte und dabei gerne mal komische Geräusche machte.  War halt persönliches Pech, trotzdem ist BQ halt nicht mehr meine erste Wahl.  Und ja, ich muss nachgucken was für ein NEtzteil es genau war und hatte das nicht im Kopf ob es E7, L7, E8 oder was auch immer war.
> 
> Abgesehen davon habe ich gar nichts Schlechtes über BQ gesagt, nur dass ich die Marke nicht so gerne kaufe, obwohl sie technisch top ist - was ich mehrfach sagte.



Trotzdem ist die Einstellung aber totaler Schwachsinn.
Demnach dürfte man ja gar nichts mehr kaufen, wenn man überall mal Probleme hatte.
Mir ist meine Unterhose gerissen -- ich kaufe nie wieder Unterhosen.


----------



## seahawk (19. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Einstellung aber totaler Schwachsinn.
> Demnach dürfte man ja gar nichts mehr kaufen, wenn man überall mal Probleme hatte.
> Mir ist meine Unterhose gerissen -- ich kaufe nie wieder Unterhosen.



Es geht ja um den Hersteller und nicht das Produkt. Reißen Dir 3 Schlüpfer von Marke X beim zweiten Tragen, kaufst Du als Ersatz ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht wieder Marke X.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

Ich kaufe immer die gleiche Marke und hin und wieder geht eins davon kaputt.
Andere Marken gehen halt auch kaputt.
Daher trage ich jetzt keine Unterhosen mehr. 

Das P11 ist in seiner Preis und Leistungsklasse nun mal ganz vorne. Da kannst du machen, was du willst.
Ein leiser Lüfter kostet nun mal Geld und wenn die Hersteller nicht bereit sind, dem Gerecht zu werden, musst du als Kunde eben diese Produkte meiden, bis der Hersteller merkt, dass er nachbessern muss, wenn er wieder was verkaufen will.


----------



## seahawk (19. Mai 2017)

Bestreitet ja auch niemand.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2017)

Dennoch wäre es schön, wenn man mit den Anschuldigungen aufhören würde, nur weil man selbst mal im letzten Jahrtausend Pech hatte.


----------



## Wooddy (19. Mai 2017)

Man kann es ja anmerken.
Was nicht heissen soll alles schlecht zu reden...
Aber im falle seasonic prime rattergeräusche kann ich aus meiner jüngsten erfahrung klar davon abraten.
Ist ja auch kein einzelfall...
Im luxxforum wurde was von pwm klackern gesagt... Ich sag das liegt am lager.. Psu lüfter sind doch nur 2polig angeklemmt... 
Und hohe drehzahl = mehr rattern (merkt man beim konstant mode aktivierung wenn er kurz hochdreht)


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2017)

Ja, Seasonic hatte schon immer Probleme mit leisen Netzteilen und daher empfehle ich sie eigentlich auch nie.
Die Lautstärke ist das, was du eben hörst. Ob da nun tolle japanische Caps drin sind oder nicht, ist dann irrelevant, wenn das Teil eben hörbar ist.
Und daran muss Seasonic einfach noch arbeiten.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dennoch wäre es schön, wenn man mit den Anschuldigungen aufhören würde, nur weil man selbst mal im letzten Jahrtausend Pech hatte.



Welche Anschuldigung? Das ich mir kein BQ kaufen will, weil ich in grauer Vorzeit mal Probleme mit BQ hatte, ist genauso subjektiv wie wenn ich kein BQ will weil mir die Farbe nicht gefällt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Welche Anschuldigung?


diese:


seahawk schrieb:


> Mehr weil ich Betroffener der historischen Qualitätsprobleme bei BeQuiet war,





seahawk schrieb:


> Es waren E5 die mich von BeQuiet abbrachten und einige der 7er und 8er Serien waren auch nicht toll..



Du stellst hier die Behauptung von "historischen Qualitätsproblemen" (ähm, ja, hatte das nicht jeder zu der Zeit? Enermax z.B. Liberty mit explodierenden Primär Caps aufgrund von leitend werdendem Kleber. CWT mit Fuhyyju Kondensatoren usw) in den Raum, ohne es näher zu spezifizieren. Du behauptest, dass 'einige der 7er und 8er Serien' nicht so toll wären, ohne deine Aussagen zu belegen. 

DAS sind durchaus ziemlich heftige Anschuldigungen. Muss sowas echt sein?!

Wenn du pech hast, OK. Dann sag gefälligst, mit welchen Produkten du Probleme hattest, was man dir ja aus der Nase ziehen musstest. Wenn du von Anfang an geschrieben hättest, dass du mit spezifischen Produkten hattest, hättest du auch nicht solch einen Gegenwind bekommen!

Das ist passiert, weil deine Behauptungen schon reichlich übers Ziel hinaus gegangen ist! Du solltest dir abgewöhnen, Hersteller irgendwelcher 'Qualitätsprobleme' zu beschuldigen und anfangen präzise zu sagen, was das Problem genau war.

Es ist eine Sache, wenn du deine Erfahrungen *sachlich* kund tust. Es ist eine andere Sache, wenn du irgendwelche Dinge behaupten, die nicht zu belegen sind.

Und wenn man lang genug sucht, findet man bei so ziemlich jedem Hersteller Leichen im Keller. Aber müssen wir immer irgendwelche Skelette von vor 20 Jahren ausgraben und uns dran aufhängen?!
2006 war das Wissen um Netzteile, was wichtig ist, nicht ganz so umfangreich, wie es heute der Fall ist. Die Nutzer hatten damals überhaupt keine Ahnung von Netzteilen, auch ich nicht. Das hat sich erst in den letzten ~5-8 Jahren stark geändert!


----------



## seahawk (21. Mai 2017)

Sorry, ich hätte sagen sollen ich war von den Problemen beim E5 betroffen und hatte mit einem E7 leider wieder Pech und deswegen habe ich kein so gutes Gefühl mir wieder ein BQ zu kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2017)

Gut, dass wir doch noch auf einen Nenner kommen 
Mehr wars auch nicht, was ich von Anfang an sagte...


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hätte sagen sollen ich war von den Problemen beim E5 betroffen und hatte mit einem E7 leider wieder Pech und deswegen habe ich kein so gutes Gefühl mir wieder ein BQ zu kaufen.



Wie schon gesagt, Pech kannst du immer haben.
Ich hab jetzt das 4. Mainboard für den Sockel hier und trotzdem gebe ich nicht auf.


----------



## Wooddy (25. Mai 2017)

gestern kam mein 3. austausch Prime gold.
es ist am lautesten von allen 4 verschiedenen prime PSUs....

also für mich steht das jetzt fest.
es sind minderwertige Lüfter verbaut.

nun gibts hoffentlich mein geld zurück und ich kann das DP11 endlich einbauen


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

Das ist echt ärgerlich.
Hat ja auch eine Weile gedauert und solange kann man dann seine Hardware nicht mal richtig nutzen.
Tut mir Leid für dich.


----------



## Wooddy (25. Mai 2017)

na ja... ich hab noch die chance das DP11 zurückzuschicken... das wollte ich jetzt nicht komplett einbauen usw.
habs nur aufm tisch eben laufen lassen.  perfekt.

beim seasonic reicht ja ne büroklammer um in 3 sek. festzustellen dass es wieder murks ist.


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (27. Mai 2017)

Moin,
unter Volllast läuft das Ding mit 2,4 Sone. Aber, dass muss man sagen, läuft ein Netzteil selten unter Volllast udn es hat noch einen Hybridmodus. Außerdem kann es mit Stützzeit und Ripple grandios umgehen. Mehr dazu in der nächsten Ausgabe, wo neun Goldnetzteile zwisxchen 550-650 Watt getestet wurden. 

Lg


----------



## Wooddy (27. Mai 2017)

Was nützt es wenn man das lüfterlager deutlich rattern hört?


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (27. Mai 2017)

ich gebe nur das wieder, was ich beobachtet habe.

Lg


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2017)

Wenn das Netzteil für den persönlichen Geschmack zu laut ist, nützen die tollen Ripple Werte gar nichts.
Verstehe nicht, wieso da immer so drauf herumgeritten wird.

Und wenn der Hersteller zu blöd ist, einen vernünftigen Lüfter zu verbauen, sollte man den Hybrid Modus nicht auch noch loben. Der lenkt ja nur vom eigenen Versagen ab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn der Hersteller zu blöd ist, einen vernünftigen Lüfter zu verbauen, sollte man den Hybrid Modus nicht auch noch loben. Der lenkt ja nur vom eigenen Versagen ab.


Wie sagte ein Mitarbeiter einer US-Amerikanischen Bude im Luxx:
Wir brauchen keinen guten Lüfter, wir haben Semi Fanless...

Aber ersetze bitte das "zu blöd" durch "zu geizig", denn gute Lüfter sind echt sau teuer. Umsonst kosten manche Lüfter keine 20€...




PCGH_Aleco schrieb:


> Moin,
> unter Volllast läuft das Ding mit 2,4 Sone. Aber, dass muss man sagen, läuft ein Netzteil selten unter Volllast udn es hat noch einen Hybridmodus. Außerdem kann es mit Stützzeit und Ripple grandios umgehen.


Moin Aleco

Also erst einmal solltest du die elektrischen Werte nicht zu stark bewerten. Die sind nämlich nur dann wichtig/interessant, wenn der Rest auch stimmt. Und hier ist die Lautstärke des Netzteiles selbst wichtig. Nicht nur die objektive sondern auch die Subjektive Betrachtung. Ein Netzteil kann objektiv relativ leise sein, subjektiv kann das dann aber auch irritierend sein - erlebt mit einem Globe Fan 2BB Lüfter (in einem Super Flower Netzteil), der in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein schleifendes Geräusch von sich gibt. 


Denn, wie Woody schon sagt: 
*Was nutzt die beste Elektronik, wenn die Geräuschentwicklung nervig ist?*
Eben genau das ist das Problem. Gerade auch in modernen Geräten.
Das wichtigste sollte immer die Ergonomie und der Mensch sein. Und da gibt es leider nur die Subjektive Bewertung. Generell ist ein Netzteil mit 900rpm/1400mm im Idle, bei dem der Lüfter gar keine wahrnehmbaren Lüftergeräusche hat, angenehmer als ein Lüfter mit 350rpm und deutlich wahrnehmbaren Motor/Lager Geräuschen, auch wenn letzteres in jeglicher Messung leiser zu sein scheint. 

Ums mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Von der el. Leistung merkt man nicht wirklich was, das Akkustische Profil des Gerätes selbst aber sehr schnell. Und dem ist man persönlich ja auch dauerhaft ausgesetzt. Entsprechend sollte das auch besonders erwähnt werden. 

Inwiefern die elektrischen Werte wichtig sind, lässt sich nur sehr schwer abschätzen. Es kann sein, dass es die Lebensdauer der Komponenten erhöht. Es kann sein, dass es gar keine Auswirkungen hat. Wir wissen es nicht...

Dazu kommt die Leistungsaufnahme moderner Komponenten, die das ganze irgendwie undurchsichtiger macht...


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber ersetze bitte das "zu blöd" durch "zu geizig", denn gute Lüfter sind echt sau teuer. Umsonst kosten manche Lüfter keine 20€...



Ich wollte extra provokant sein, denn für mich ist das schon "blöd", wenn man immer wieder "geizig" sein will.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Mai 2017)

Nein, geizig ist provokanter. Denn das setzt vorraus, dass man von dem ganzen weiß. Das ist bei 'zu blöde' nicht der Fall 
Das kann nämlich einfach Unfähigkeit/Unwissen meinen, Geiz bedeutet, dass man weiß, was man tut, aber 'nen Dollar oder zwei sparen will.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2017)

Dann schreibe ich das nächste mal "Kundenfeindlicher".


----------



## Wooddy (30. Mai 2017)

YouTube


Jedenfalls hab ich heute mein hoffentlich Letztes prime gold austauschgerät zur post gebracht. Nun geld zurück.


----------



## Wooddy (20. Juni 2017)

bis jetzt noch kein geld zurück...
gääääähhhhnnnnnnn


das Dark power verhält sich unauffällig; also top


----------



## chaotium (20. Juni 2017)

Jeder schreibt hier im Forum alles muss leise / bzw unhörbar sein sein? Wie soll das gehen?
Wo Bewegung da ist auch Lärm.
Und spielt ihr euere Spiele ohn Ton, dann würde ich das verstehen..

Aber was solls, seis drum.
Manches muss ich nicht verstehen.

Und ich hab selbst ein Seasonic, nicht das Prime. Und dort sind die Lüfter genau richtig.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2017)

Es gibt nun mal nen Unterschied zwischen leise/angenehm und unnötig laut.
ZB ist die Pumpe meiner AiO bei 900-1000rpm hörbar, aber die Leistung reicht völlig aus.
Warum soll ich die mit über 2000rpm drehen lassen, wenn ich dadurch keine Vorteile habe?


----------



## Wooddy (20. Juni 2017)

muss nicht....

aber mich persönlich nerven diese unnötigen nebengeräusche.. 
vorallem wenn man weiß, dass es besser geht


----------



## Wooddy (21. Juni 2017)

Na toll...
Händler hat es geprüft und für gut befunden.
Bekomme es zurück geschickt...
Das gibt doch wieder nix...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

Dann einfach weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2017)

Hm, ev. mal drauf hinweisen, dass man das schon 3x oder 4x ausgetauscht hat und der HERSTELLER den Fehler anerkannt hat?


----------



## Wooddy (21. Juni 2017)

na ja... zugegebend haben sie es nicht.. nur dass denen nix aufgefallen ist /bekannt ist.

support bei alternate sehr zäh..
werde aber auf jedenfall wieder versuchen zurückzuschicken, wenns rattert...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

Oder du beschwerst dich gleich bei Seasonic.
Allerdings werden die vermutlich sagen, dass du dich an den Händler wenden sollst.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juni 2017)

Soll der Alternate Support nicht als besonders gut und kulant bekannt sein?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

Sind sie auch. die tauschen das Netzteil immer und immer wieder aus.
Man muss denen klar machen, dass man nicht zufrieden ist und dass man das Geld wieder haben will.


----------



## Wooddy (21. Juni 2017)

ist ja alles angefragt...
erst hieß es halt 3x austausch, wenn fehler nicht zu behenen, stornierung des auftrags.
da ich über ebay gekauft habe, und die bis heute den kauf mit meinem kundenkonto verknüpfen konnten ist das immer ein akt.....

aber ich will hier auch nicht weiter die firma schlecht machen....


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

Du hast über Ebay gekauft?
Also Paypal oder was?
Kann immer ein Hindernis sein. Keine Ahnung.
Ruf dort mal an, sprich mit jemanden, der eine Entscheidung treffen kann, dann beredest du das und am Ende klappt das dann. Bin ich von überzeugt.


----------



## Wooddy (28. Juni 2017)

Geld zurück bekommen.
Alles gut
Strich drunter.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Dauert halt, aber alles bestens.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2017)

Manchmal muss man halt hart bleiben. Aber dabei* immer sachlich/freundlich.*

Wenn DU freundlich bleibst, schaffst du es eher, deinen Willen durch zu bekommen als wenn du pampig bist.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Oder einfach hinfahren und einen Haufen auf dem Tisch der Information setzen. 
Geht bei BeQuiet recht gut, da du nicht wer weiß wohin fahren musst.


----------

